# renting arrangements before entering the Country



## koke (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello.

I just got my Skilled Migration Visa granted.

I'm a Mexican Architect and I have to enter the country no later than 25 October 2013 in order to activate the visas.

I'm traveling to Canberra with my wife and my one year old son.

I've been having a hard time triying to find a place to rent, I've sent e-mails to different people whom I see advertise their properties but no one replies back!!!

How can I make renting arrangements from my Country???

Do we have to be in the Country to rent???? 

I don't want to arrive homeless, I woul'd mind if it was me alone, but I don't want my wife and son to deal with that.

I had planed to rent a Motel room for 1 or 2 weeks, but the cheapest ones I could find are 90 aud a night!!! that's more than 600 dollars a week!!! even the YHA hostel has single bedroom rooms for 90 aud!!! that is way to high for us.

I've seen single bedroom appartments for less than 400 dlls a week!!!!!!

I'm shure that someone would rater have 300 or 400 dlls in their pocket every week instead of giving 600 a week to a motel/hostel!!! so how come no one seems interested in renting to me???

Any help would be much appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

If you're looking on gumtree, it doesn't work out of country.
Real estate agents can't rent out an apt unless you've seen it, it's the law.

I had the same problem, all hotels and hostels were too expensive. 

Try airbnb, worked for me. Then took me a week to rent my own apt in sydney.


----------



## koke (Aug 20, 2013)

Wow!!! Thank you for the info. Yes I was searching on gumtree and I had no idea that I was just waisting time.

I will try the site you recommend, is there any other site where you can contact the renters directly???


----------



## yh31 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yea no problem! I only found out it didn't work out of country when trying to post a room wanted ad, not seeing it posted after 12 hours and messaging their support team! That was after sending tons of messages too!

I tried Craiglist but only got scammers. I told one I would send someone to check out the place and he said his "lawyer" had the key since be was "out of country" but that my person could still go look at the outside of the bldg... Yeah ok there.

Airbnb is the safest site I found. It was actually someone on here that recommended it to me. Your payment is transferred to the owner only 24hr after your check In date to be sure u get what u paid for. There was also serviced apt that I found, can't remember the site, it was well priced but the kitchen was really basic, would not suit a baby.


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

also Real Estate, Property, Land and Homes for Sale, lease and rent - realestate.com.au this is ones through agents.but yes usually houses have to be viewed before applying. plus would need to sign lease etc. u couldnt just get off a plane and go to your new house.


----------



## koke (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello ozzy.

I know it's not as easy as to just get of the plane and go to my new home, but isn't there a way to secure a place from outside Australia and then wen I arrive I can go to the property and sign all the paperwork and stuff?


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

koke said:


> Hello ozzy.
> 
> I know it's not as easy as to just get of the plane and go to my new home, but isn't there a way to secure a place from outside Australia and then wen I arrive I can go to the property and sign all the paperwork and stuff?


i used to work in a real estate and did have some people in ur situation...is there anyone in australia u know who could view it on ur behalf? email one of them agents from that site and query it..havent worked in realestate for 4 yrs now so things may have changed


----------

